# Finalmente la verità sulle donne



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

*Finalmente la verità sulle donne*

Tesi: 

1) Le donne non sono ontologicamente in grado di amare gli uomini. Possono amare solo i propri figli, ma non possono amare gli uomini. Ogni volta che si innamorano di un uomo, credono di esserlo. In realtà stanno cercando: 1) qualcuno con cui filiare; 2) qualcuno per soddisfare il loro naturale masochismo; 3) qualcuno che abbia potere, per possedere tramite di lui le cose che ha lui; 4) qualcuno che soddisfi il loro narcisismo.

2) L'unica vera forma di amore che esiste è quella provata dall'uomo per la donna. L'uomo prende l'affetto (autentico) della madre e cresce cercando un partner donna a cui restituirlo.

Argomenti a sostegno:

Sono stato all'estero per un pò di giorni. Ho ascoltato il concerto sinfonico di capodanno più rinomato di quelle parti. Ad un certo punto un cantante lirico ha cantato "Oci Ciornie" (scommetto che a sto punto è facile capire dove sono andato). Mi faccio spiegare cosa vogliono dire le parole. La canzone, incantevole, parla di un uomo folgorato dagli occhi neri di una donna. Da lì, facendo mente locale, per la prima volta ho realizzato che la totalità dell'arte e della letteratura degne di questo nome nella storia umana sia stata creata dagli uomini per le donne. Esistono Zilllioni di esempi (da Dante Alighieri a chi ha costruito il Taj Mahal). Tutto unicamente per le donne perchè solo gli uomini possono amare. Le donne in letteratura e arte hanno sempre fatto ridere i polli, producendo solo paccottiglia femminista e/o triste (da Sylvia Plath, alla Morante a Virginia Woolf. Non a caso parecchie sono morte suicide - e meno male! Attendo impaziente il trapasso della Aleramo). Una donna non può essere un'artista, ma può solo scimmiottare, nella migliore delle ipotesi, la passione e l'amore di un uomo. La forza creatrice della femmina può vedersi solo ed esclusivamente nella produzione della prole, perchè ad essa la natura le ha finalizzate.

Conclusioni.

Quando una donna dice che ama un uomo, in realtà sta dicendo che le serve come mezzo per qualcos'altro. quando un uomo dice che ama una donna, la ama come fine ed è disposto anche e soprattutto al sacrificio per lei. Guarda caso, in caso di naufragio, si tendono a salvare le donne e i bambini per primi (gli uomini se la possono prendere under). Guarda caso Gesù non era donna. Guarda caso, al ristorante una donna si aspetta sempre che l'uomo paghi il conto. Le donne sono solo capaci di ricevere amore senza essere in grado di darne, come un bancomat alla rovescia. Quell'amore serve loro solo come alibi e motore per la filiazione. Le natura le vuole così. se così non fosse, probabilmente già ci saremmo estinti. 

Sul da farsi: sto lavorando ad una nuova forma contrattuale per prendere in affitto l'utero di una donna per 9 mesi, farla filiare e s******arla senza alcun diritto su prole o men che mai sul sottoscritto. 

biologicamente e geneticamente si potrebbe pensare all'elaborazione di una nuova razza di uomini ermafroditi in grado di filiare senza copula ed eliminare tutte le femmine, ormai inutili. L'unico problema è che una società di tal fatta si estinguerebbe perchè gli uomini sostituirebbero gli sfoghi sessuali con l'uccidersi l'un l'altro. Una societò senza calendari di Playboy sarebbe inconcebile, per lo meno ora.


----------



## Old sperella (9 Gennaio 2009)

Ma a te cosa hanno fatto le donne ?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

e che ne so.... io prima ero tanto buono....


----------



## Old sperella (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e che ne so.... io prima ero tanto buono....


come che ne sai ???
ci sarà pure un motivo ( suppongo più d'uno ) se oggi ragioni come se le donne fossero la peste  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Tesi:
> 
> 1) Le donne non sono ontologicamente in grado di amare gli uomini. Possono amare solo i propri figli, ma non possono amare gli uomini. Ogni volta che si innamorano di un uomo, credono di esserlo. In realtà stanno cercando: 1) qualcuno con cui filiare; 2) qualcuno per soddisfare il loro naturale masochismo; 3) qualcuno che abbia potere, per possedere tramite di lui le cose che ha lui; 4) qualcuno che soddisfi il loro narcisismo.
> 
> ...



Intervento davvero stupendo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

bell'intervento insonne
sono d'accorde come quasi sempre con te
a prescindere
aggiungo anche donna nana tutta tana
e donna rozza tutta zozza


----------



## Old lele51 (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Tesi:
> 
> 1) Le donne non sono ontologicamente in grado di amare gli uomini. *Possono amare solo i propri figli,* ma non possono amare gli uomini. Ogni volta che si innamorano di un uomo, credono di esserlo. In realtà stanno cercando: 1) qualcuno con cui filiare; 2) qualcuno per soddisfare il loro naturale masochismo; 3) qualcuno che abbia potere, per possedere tramite di lui le cose che ha lui; 4) qualcuno che soddisfi il loro narcisismo.
> 
> ...


Alcune.... altre nemmeno quello....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

tesò, vediti i miei primi post dove ero deluso. Poi quelli in cui mi sono innamorato di nuovo. Poi quelli in cui sono risprofondato (stavolta definitivamente). 

perchè a scuola ai bambini insegnano tante cose inutili tipo i sumeri, i longobardi e la fotosintesi clorofilliana e invece non insegnano come difendersi dalle donne?


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

E quindi Insonne tu parti dal presupposto che tutte le donne sono uguali/identiche ... fatte con lo stampino?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

la donna non e' intelligente
e' furba


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Se fumassi la pipa vi leggerei con quest'ultima e con un sorrisino.. continuate vi prego.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Alcune.... altre nemmeno quello....


Concordo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E quindi Insonne tu parti dal presupposto che tutte le donne sono uguali/identiche ... fatte con lo stampino?



Nooooooooooooooo. Leggi bene!
Tutte le donne sono identiche eccetto mammà!!!


Ma io vorrei davvero conoscere chi tira su sti tizi, eh.

Comunque è un post meraviglioso davvero, dal punto di vista patologico ovviamente.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

Assolutamente sì. Ne ho conosciute tante e reagiscono tutte allo stesso modo, a parità di situazioni.

(okkio che già si stanno organizzando per cancellarmi / spostarmi il thread)



Mari' ha detto:


> E quindi Insonne tu parti dal presupposto che tutte le donne sono uguali/identiche ... fatte con lo stampino?


----------



## Old sperella (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tesò, vediti i miei primi post dove ero deluso. Poi quelli in cui mi sono innamorato di nuovo. Poi quelli in cui sono risprofondato (stavolta definitivamente).
> 
> perchè a scuola ai bambini insegnano tante cose inutili tipo i sumeri, i longobardi e la fotosintesi clorofilliana e invece non insegnano come difendersi dalle donne?


Definitivamente fintanto che la delusione che oggi è odio non ti passerà .
E se hai avuto esperienze deludenti saprai bene come difenderti da certe donne adesso , senza che nessuno venga a spiegartelo .


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la donna non e' intelligente
> e' furba



E tu?? Come stai messo con l'intelligenza?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E tu?? Come stai messo con l'intelligenza?


 me la cavo dai.....
fammi qualche domanda 
sono a disposizione


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

O.T. Insonne quella tizia con cui uscisti, quella del conto pagato a metà. L'hai più sentita???


----------



## Old sperella (9 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la donna non e' intelligente
> e' furba


Provochi ?


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Provochi ?


 gne gne gne gne


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> me la cavo dai.....
> fammi qualche domanda
> sono a disposizione



No potrei mai giudicare il tuo intelletto dal momento che sono donna e quindi non so cosa significa averlo.
Non posso dare un parere su una cosa cosi ignota.


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> No potrei mai giudicare il tuo intelletto dal momento che sono donna e quindi non so cosa significa averlo.
> Non posso dare un parere su una cosa cosi ignota.


 risposta esatta hai vinto un hg di formaggio belpaese


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

no. solo qualche sms striminzito di auguri natalizi, di quelli che ho mandato in mailing list, con risposta altrettanto scarna. 
comunque le ho detto che sono su facebook e lei mi ha aggiunto ai suoi amici. 



belledejour ha detto:


> O.T. Insonne quella tizia con cui uscisti, quella del conto pagato a metà. L'hai più sentita???


----------



## Old sperella (9 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gne gne gne gne


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo. Leggi bene!
> Tutte le donne sono identiche eccetto mammà!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Personalmente quando leggo Insonne sento/trovo tanta amarezza e delusione ... il rancore fa brutti scherzi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

comunque, a parte gli sterchi, il fatto che una donna non può amare è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Ma lo hanno confermato, con sincerità e tralasciando l'ipocrisia, persino le donne a cui l'ho detto (finora 3 su 3)


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> risposta esatta hai vinto un hg di formaggio belpaese


Che bello!!! Uuuu!!!
Siiiii 
Grazieeeee Bacini bacini bacini


----------



## Old Alexantro (9 Gennaio 2009)

apparte quando illustravo la differenza tra donna e zanzara io scherzavo


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. Ne ho conosciute tante e reagiscono tutte allo stesso modo, a parità di situazioni.
> 
> (okkio che già si stanno organizzando per cancellarmi / spostarmi il thread)


E' evidente che hai conosciuto sempre lo stesso genere di ragazze  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cerca di non essere eccessivamente offensivo se no ti bannano ... e' questo quello che vuoi?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

Le zanzare succhiano molto meno sangue.



Alexantro ha detto:


> apparte quando illustravo la differenza tra donna e zanzara io scherzavo


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Personalmente quando leggo Insonne sento/trovo tanta amarezza e delusione ... il rancore fa brutti scherzi.



Ti prego eh!
Non parlo per me perchè in questo caso non posso parlare. O forse si.
Ma ci sono donne che hanno sfrattato i mariti dopo tanti anni di matrimonio e non sono cosi rancorose e ne avrebbero tutte le ragioni.
E questo qui viene ed insulta l'altro sesso?
Certo ognuno reagisce a suo modo al dolore, ma qui si parla di uno fin troppo egocentrico che se pensa davvero le cose che ha scritto ha seri problemi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

Offensivo con chi? io sono un libero pensatore. mica siamo in dittatura. Oddio, il fatto che da pochi giorni anche la Brambilla sia stata fatta ministro la dice lunga sulla considerazione che il premier ha per le donne. Se non ti sei mai fatto fare un tiramisù da un ministro ti perdi il meglio della vita.



Mari' ha detto:


> E' evidente che hai conosciuto sempre lo stesso genere di ragazze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' evidente che hai conosciuto sempre lo stesso genere di ragazze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci sono persone a cui piace essere trattate male  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

Ma quali insulti! Io scherzo. Però sul fatto che una donna non può amare un uomo, ma solo i suoi figli sono serissimo. 

Se mi trovi cinico, leggiti Houellebecq, poi mi dici.



belledejour ha detto:


> Ti prego eh!
> Non parlo per me perchè in questo caso non posso parlare. O forse si.
> Ma ci sono donne che hanno sfrattato i mariti dopo tanti anni di matrimonio e non sono cosi rancorose e ne avrebbero tutte le ragioni.
> E questo qui viene ed insulta l'altro sesso?
> Certo ognuno reagisce a suo modo al dolore, ma qui si parla di uno fin troppo egocentrico che se pensa davvero le cose che ha scritto ha seri problemi.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Offensivo con chi? io sono un libero pensatore. mica siamo in dittatura. Oddio, il fatto che da pochi giorni anche la Brambilla sia stata fatta ministro la dice lunga sulla considerazione che il premier ha per le donne. Se non ti sei mai fatto fare un tiramisù da un ministro ti perdi il meglio della vita.



Hai ragione, hai ragione.


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ma quali insulti! Io scherzo. Però sul fatto che una donna non può amare un uomo, ma solo i suoi figli sono serissimo.
> 
> Se mi trovi cinico, leggiti Houellebecq, poi mi dici.


Senti Insonne io mi propongo di insegnarti come trattare una donna.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono persone a cui piace essere trattate male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa posso dirti/rispondere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   se piace a loro ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (9 Gennaio 2009)

ecco, ci mancava il pezzo "no caro amico, non sono d'accordo... parli da uomo ferito...".

guarda che io so benissimo come trattare una donna. Sono sempre stato un perfetto gentleman in vita mia. E' per questo che mi hanno sempre scaricato e che ho deciso di cambiare registro. Una donna ha bisogno di essere trattata male, altrimenti, lei ti lascia. "Nessuna donna ama un uomo da cui non si senta dominata" (Dario Bernazza).
Io aggiungo: "nessuna donna ama un uomo".





belledejour ha detto:


> Senti Insonne io mi propongo di insegnarti come trattare una donna.


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Senti Insonne io mi propongo di insegnarti come trattare una donna.



... mi sa che perdi tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  da quel che ti ha risposto


----------



## Mari' (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *ecco, ci mancava il pezzo "no caro amico, non sono d'accordo... parli da uomo ferito...".*
> 
> guarda che io so benissimo come trattare una donna. Sono sempre stato un perfetto gentleman in vita mia. E' per questo che mi hanno sempre scaricato e che ho deciso di cambiare registro. Una donna ha bisogno di essere trattata male, altrimenti, lei ti lascia. "Nessuna donna ama un uomo da cui non si senta dominata" (Dario Bernazza).
> Io aggiungo: "nessuna donna ama un uomo".



Insonne,  Belledejour e' donna/femmina  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma che dici?


----------



## Old unodinoi (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> "*Nessuna donna ama un uomo da cui non si senta dominata*" (Dario Bernazza).


Concordo col Bernazza ... dominata probabilmente è troppo ma una Donna, checchè ne dica, vuol sentire l'Uomo virile, forte, deciso, pronto a proteggerla (anche se probabilmente non ne ha bisogno).


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ecco, ci mancava il pezzo "no caro amico, non sono d'accordo... parli da uomo ferito...".
> 
> guarda che io so benissimo come trattare una donna. Sono sempre stato un perfetto gentleman in vita mia. E' per questo che mi hanno sempre scaricato e che ho deciso di cambiare registro. Una donna ha bisogno di essere trattata male, altrimenti, lei ti lascia. "Nessuna donna ama un uomo da cui non si senta dominata" (Dario Bernazza).
> Io aggiungo: "nessuna donna ama un uomo".


Ah già compreso mettere metà dei soldi al ristorante.


----------



## Old belledejour (9 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Insonne,  Belledejour e' donna/femmina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà che il suo incoscio mi ha riconoscuto un po' d'intelligenza dal momento che ce l'hanno solo gli uomini? Lapsus


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Offensivo con chi? io sono un libero pensatore. mica siamo in dittatura. Oddio, il fatto che da pochi giorni anche la Brambilla sia stata fatta ministro la dice lunga sulla considerazione che il premier ha per le donne. Se non ti sei mai fatto fare un tiramisù da un ministro ti perdi il meglio della vita.


 credevo la dicesse lunga sul premier e sulla sua considerazione per le istituzioni.
In ogni caso mi pare argomento fuori tema.
Che c'azzecca con l'amore?


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo. Leggi bene!
> Tutte le donne sono identiche eccetto mammà!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (10 Gennaio 2009)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ... dominata probabilmente è troppo ma una Donna, checchè ne dica, *vuol sentire l'Uomo virile, forte, deciso, pronto a proteggerla (anche se probabilmente non ne ha bisogno).*


Vero.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Senti Insonne io mi propongo di insegnarti come trattare una donna.


 mah..io proporrei di insegnare a una donna come trattare insonne...
una di queste.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=I1OQNIALt70


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> mah..io proporrei di insegnare a una donna come trattare insonne...
> una di queste....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Ps: magari la seconda..quella coi tacchi a spillo...le donne, esseri inferiori, dopotutto, devono difendersi con qualsiasi arma aloro disposizione


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sarà che il suo incoscio *mi ha riconoscuto un po' d'intelligenza *dal momento che ce l'hanno solo gli uomini? Lapsus
















   Mi sa proprio di si!


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Gennaio 2009)

però dobbiamo ringraziare insonne...ogni volta che apre un tred ci rivela una grande verità e ci spalanca la mente....


santo subito...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però dobbiamo ringraziare insonne...ogni volta che apre un tred ci rivela una grande verità e ci spalanca la mente....
> 
> 
> santo subito...


direi martire.....caviamogli tutti i denti come Santa Apollonia....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2009)

Meno male son donna e non so leggere


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Meno male son donna e non so leggere


e diciamocelo pure, anche a scrivere non sei 'sto genio....


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e diciamocelo pure, anche a scrivere non sei 'sto genio....


A scriver son pure peggio


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però dobbiamo ringraziare insonne...ogni volta che apre un tred ci rivela una grande verità e ci spalanca la mente....
> 
> 
> santo subito...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A scriver son pure peggio


quindi non sei una donna ma una donnetta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















quanti giri di parole però...insonne probabilmente lo fa ANCHE provocatoriamente, ma ai 3/4 di quello che dice ci crede secondo me...ed è grave oltre che triste...ma un calcio sulle gengive (metaforico altrimenti le/i gandhi di questo forum si scandalizzano), per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ,se lo meriterebbe.
Le delusioni, difficoltà della vita ti dovrebbero migliorare o disincantare ma qui invece siamo rasenti alla patologia psichica (non psichiatrica ndr). sempre secondo me...


----------



## Old belledejour (10 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> quindi non sei una donna ma una donnetta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche io credevo scherzasse e provocasse, ma dopo l'impeto con il quale scriveva della cena pagata a metà beh.. ho capito che è cosi naturale.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Anche io credevo scherzasse e provocasse, ma dopo l'impeto con il quale scriveva della cena pagata a metà beh.. ho capito che è cosi naturale.


purtroppo per lui che è così e purtroppo per chi legge quello che scrive...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2009)

Bho a me Insonne fa tenerezza tutto sommato


----------



## Old dolcenera (10 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Anche io credevo scherzasse e provocasse, ma dopo l'impeto con il quale scriveva della cena pagata a metà beh.. ho capito che è cosi naturale.


E' recidivo, e aggiungo che secondo me uno così non ha ancora toccato e grattato il fondo. Tant'è vero che, guarda caso, ha passato capodanno in terra di Oci Ciornie (ricordo un lungo post a riguardo)... 

Ma che gli avrà fatto mai sua madre per fargli credere che solo le madri sono le uniche donne da cui si riceva amore? ........... 
L'amore genitoriale, se sano, non interferisce e non rivaleggia con l'amore di coppia, se si è adulti... Chi li accosta non separa i diversi contesti, e qui secondo me sta il nocciolo del problema.
Davvero, mi spiace per lui.


----------



## Grande82 (10 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho a me Insonne fa tenerezza tutto sommato


Anche a me. Solo che ancora devo capire il perchè.


----------



## Old dolcenera (10 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Anche a me. Solo che ancora devo capire il perchè.


Perchè scatena in noi l'istinto materno, del cucciolo che si lamenta...
Io il cucciolo lo preferisco di pochi mesi, però...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2009)

No, non mi scatena proprio nessun istinto materno.


----------



## Old dolcenera (10 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non mi scatena proprio nessun istinto materno.


ovviamente stavo scherzando. ma tanto lui non coglierà la sfumatura.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho a me Insonne fa tenerezza tutto sommato


a me no....


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2009)

Di "Insonne di Seattle",  c'e' stato in passato anche un periodo di quasi normalita' nel forum ... certo che e' uno dei veterani di Tradimento, la sua iscrizione risale al 05/06/2006 ... bisognerebbe forse leggere i 3D precedenti per capire il suo cambiamento:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=235

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=658

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=816

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=178

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2662






  non credete?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2009)

E' ben perché ci si ricorda tanto che non lo si lapida per le sue recenti uscite...


----------



## Lettrice (10 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben perché ci si ricorda tanto che non lo si lapida per le sue recenti uscite...


Vero...


----------



## Mari' (10 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben perché ci si ricorda tanto che non lo si lapida per le sue recenti uscite...


Verissimo ... ho incominciato a conoscerlo leggendo i vecchi 3D


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben perché ci si ricorda tanto che non lo si lapida per le sue recenti uscite...


*estremizzando* se un assassino era prima una brava persona gli dai un attenuante? le cose che scrive sono aberranti..e se quello che scrive poi lo pensa anche qualcun altro è solo un'aggravante...


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Gennaio 2009)

e scusate, io ho/ho avuto una madre pessima* e una ex moglie non proprio un esempio da prospettare, senza contare una sorella maggiore che per quanto ci amiamo negli ultimi anni ci siamo persi di vista e pensa principalmente a sè, io che cosa dovrei pensare delle donne?
un paio di prese per i fondelli (con anche i presupposti abbastanza evidenti) giustifica un' aberrazione di questo tipo? ma per favore...


*vi dico l'ultima di stasera. gentilmente - perchè è l'unico modo per farmi fare qualcosa, nella vita e in generale e nel suo caso in particolare - mi chiede se posso andare aprenderla al supermercato perchè deve fare la spesa un po' più grossa e quindi le rispondo di si. Tornando devo andare a prendere le sigarette e mi chiede se devo giocare all'enalotto. le rispondo di si e mi chiede se magari giochiamo insime pagando la schedina a metà. le dico di si e fin qui nessun problema. risalito in macchina mi dice che ci sono 25 milioni di euro in palio a questo giro e che se dovesse vincere la PRIMA persona a cui vorrebbe fare un regalo sarebbe iol nostro dottore...rimango basito e sul principio le faccio notare che ha un'unica nipote e che se proprioo proprio la PRIMA persona a cui avrebbe dovuto pensare caso mai sarebbe dovuta essere lei,e aggiungo io, visto che sicuramente noi figli non siamo in cima alla sua graduatoria di preferenza, per carità in maniera reciproca. Al posto di rispondermi "beh, hai ragione la PRIMA persona dovrebbe essere V." ha avuto il coraggio di ribadire che nono, il dottore si è dato da fare per lei e che quindi si merita di essere pensato per PRIMO, che nulla ha fatto di più che fare il suo lavoro. Non vi dico che cosa le ho risposto ovviamente anche abbastanza alterato e sinceramente l'avrei fatta volentieri volare fuori dalla macchina in corsa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> *estremizzando* se un assassino era prima una brava persona gli dai un attenuante? le cose che scrive sono aberranti..e se quello che scrive poi lo pensa anche qualcun altro è solo un'aggravante...


 Semplicemente non ci si mette in polemica per affermazioni del tutto provocatorie e completamente inutili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e scusate, io ho/ho avuto una madre pessima* e una ex moglie non proprio un esempio da prospettare, senza contare una sorella maggiore che per quanto ci amiamo negli ultimi anni ci siamo persi di vista e pensa principalmente a sè, io che cosa dovrei pensare delle donne?
> un paio di prese per i fondelli (con anche i presupposti abbastanza evidenti) giustifica un' aberrazione di questo tipo? ma per favore...
> 
> 
> *vi dico l'ultima di stasera. gentilmente - perchè è l'unico modo per farmi fare qualcosa, nella vita e in generale e nel suo caso in particolare - mi chiede se posso andare aprenderla al supermercato perchè deve fare la spesa un po' più grossa e quindi le rispondo di si. Tornando devo andare a prendere le sigarette e mi chiede se devo giocare all'enalotto. le rispondo di si e mi chiede se magari giochiamo insime pagando la schedina a metà. le dico di si e fin qui nessun problema. risalito in macchina mi dice che ci sono 25 milioni di euro in palio a questo giro e che se dovesse vincere la PRIMA persona a cui vorrebbe fare un regalo sarebbe iol nostro dottore...rimango basito e sul principio le faccio notare che ha un'unica nipote e che se proprioo proprio la PRIMA persona a cui avrebbe dovuto pensare caso mai sarebbe dovuta essere lei,e aggiungo io, visto che sicuramente noi figli non siamo in cima alla sua graduatoria di preferenza, per carità in maniera reciproca. Al posto di rispondermi "beh, hai ragione la PRIMA persona dovrebbe essere V." ha avuto il coraggio di ribadire che nono, il dottore si è dato da fare per lei e che quindi si merita di essere pensato per PRIMO, che nulla ha fatto di più che fare il suo lavoro. Non vi dico che cosa le ho risposto ovviamente anche abbastanza alterato e sinceramente l'avrei fatta volentieri volare fuori dalla macchina in corsa.


 Che dovrei pensare io degli uomini...
Ma i nostri incontri non sempre determinano il nostro modo di pensare ...a volte si riesce a continuare a ragionare e a considerare ogni individuo a sè.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' ben perché ci si ricorda tanto che non lo si lapida per le sue recenti uscite...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Semplicemente non ci si mette in polemica per affermazioni del tutto provocatorie e completamente inutili





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che dovrei pensare io degli uomini...
> Ma i nostri incontri non sempre determinano il nostro modo di pensare ...a volte si riesce a continuare a ragionare e a considerare ogni individuo a sè.


 tutto lecito, se non si vuole entrare in polemica (e poi, perchè polemica?) giustamente non si posta, ma poi trovo incongruente entrare per dire che lo si lascia stare perchè ci si ricorda di un periodo, per così dire, meno "stravagante".
l'ultima affermazione la condivido, ed appunto per questo andrebbe stigmatizzato (per chi lo vuole fare) ciò che l'insonne scrive, certo non mi aspetterei la manica un po' larga e soprattutto una "giustificazione"della stessa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> tutto lecito, se non si vuole entrare in polemica (e poi, perchè polemica?) giustamente non si posta, ma poi trovo incongruente entrare per dire che lo si lascia stare perchè ci si ricorda di un periodo, per così dire, meno "stravagante".
> l'ultima affermazione la condivido, ed appunto per questo andrebbe stigmatizzato (per chi lo vuole fare) ciò che l'insonne scrive, certo non mi aspetterei la manica un po' larga e soprattutto una "giustificazione"della stessa....


E' il mio stile nella vita e nel virtuale non impegnare energie per polemizzare e confrontarmi con chi non ha nessuna intenzione di confrontarsi, ma solo esporre teorie fantasiose omnicomprensive e che utilizza per dare un senso ad ogni evento della vita. Insonne non è l'unico.
Ho già il mio daffare per dare un senso alla mia.
Sono entrata per confermare una sensazione espressa da Lettrice. Non ho intenzione di esplicitare meglio perché favorirebbe una polemica che non mi interessa.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' il mio stile nella vita e nel virtuale non impegnare energie per polemizzare e confrontarmi con chi non ha nessuna intenzione di confrontarsi, ma solo esporre teorie fantasiose omnicomprensive e che utilizza per dare un senso ad ogni evento della vita. Insonne non è l'unico.
> Ho già il mio daffare per dare un senso alla mia.
> *Sono entrata per confermare una sensazione espressa da Lettrice. Non ho intenzione di esplicitare meglio perché favorirebbe una polemica che non mi interessa*.


favorirebbe una polemica con me?
siamo ancora alzati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> favorirebbe una polemica con me?
> siamo ancora alzati?


No polemica con Insonne o con altri filosofi.


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No polemica con Insonne o con altri filosofi.


 ok


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tesò, vediti i miei primi post dove ero deluso. Poi quelli in cui mi sono innamorato di nuovo. Poi quelli in cui sono risprofondato (stavolta definitivamente).
> 
> perchè a scuola ai bambini insegnano tante cose inutili tipo i sumeri, i longobardi e la fotosintesi clorofilliana e invece non insegnano come difendersi dalle donne?


 perchè altrimenti dovrebbero insegnare anche alle donne come difendersi dagli uomini


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Gennaio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Definitivamente fintanto che la delusione che oggi è odio non ti passerà .
> E se hai avuto esperienze deludenti saprai bene come difenderti da certe donne adesso , senza che nessuno venga a spiegartelo .


no no...è proprio recidivo infranquinquennale specifico e non riesce a capire che le parti del corpo di una donna non hanno il cartellino del prezzo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ma quali insulti! Io scherzo. Però sul fatto che una donna non può amare un uomo, ma solo i suoi figli sono serissimo.
> 
> Se mi trovi cinico, leggiti *Houellebecq,* poi mi dici.


lascia perdere


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè altrimenti dovrebbero insegnare anche alle donne come difendersi dagli uomini


e gli uomini dalle zanzare?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> e gli uomini dalle zanzare?


E le zanzare dai rospi?


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E le zanzare dai rospi?


 mi hai dato del rospo?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> mi hai dato del rospo?


No iniziavo solo la catena alimentare...


----------



## Old Aleluja (11 Gennaio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No iniziavo solo la catena alimentare...


tu m'hai provocato? e io me te magno!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Qualcuna di voi vuole accudirmi? Sono mansueto, coccoloso e mantengo il caldo sotto le coperte durante il sonno.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho a me Insonne fa tenerezza tutto sommato





Grande82 ha detto:


> Anche a me. Solo che ancora devo capire il perchè.





dolcenera ha detto:


> Perchè scatena in noi l'istinto materno, del cucciolo che si lamenta...
> Io il cucciolo lo preferisco di pochi mesi, però...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Qualcuna di voi vuole accudirmi? Sono mansueto, coccoloso e mantengo il caldo sotto le coperte durante il sonno.


 dovresti meritartelo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la sai riprendere la pallina quando te la lanciano?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Lo sapete cosa vedo io? un mucchio di ipocrisia. 

avete ritirato fuori i miei thread dove ero ancora una persona normale, amato e riamato, pronto a lanciarsi nel fuoco per la sua bella. Nel rileggerli ho avuto una vera crisi di coscienza. 

Adesso però ho definitivamente capito che tutto quello che viene fatto per una femmina è uno spreco (di tempo, di amore, di energia). Non bisogna trattarle da persone perchè esse stesse non lo vogliono. 

Io sono additato come il misogino maschilista del forum mentre invece, care signore, ogni singolo uomo che vi abbia fatto soffrire in vita vostra (amante, collega o uomo sposato che sia) la pensava esattamente come me, ma a parole diceva il contrario. 

io invece a parole sono uno che sputerebbe addosso a qualunque donna che gli dimostri affetto, ma che poi nella realtà dei fatti non lo fa, perchè la sola idea di fare stare male qualcuno lo fa soffrire più dell'idea di ricevere una delusione.  

tiè.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

e se te ne lanciassi due?



Grande82 ha detto:


> dovresti meritartelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lo sapete cosa vedo io? un mucchio di ipocrisia.
> 
> avete ritirato fuori i miei thread dove ero ancora una persona normale, amato e riamato, pronto a lanciarsi nel fuoco per la sua bella. Nel rileggerli ho avuto una vera crisi di coscienza.
> 
> ...


se questo è accaduto l'abbiamo lasciato.
come tu hai lasciato la ragazza dell'est quando diceva di amarti ma capivi che non era così. ci hai messo un pò ma alla fine.... hai scelto di amare te stesso. 
io non posso parlare per tutte le donne, ma quando dici di odiarle e tutte quelle schifezze, penso sempre che è te stesso che stai rinnegando e odiando, e quello che hai nel cuore (dolore, amore, tutto).


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> e se te ne lanciassi due?


 eh, non vale caro mio!
ti sei descritto come un cagnolino mansueto e volevo capire se eri all'altezza del ruolo! 
avanti il prossimo! 


NB insò, sto scherzando e non ci sono doppi sensi o altro se non la signora single che fa le selezioni per il suo cagnolino, compagno di vecchiaia!!!!


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lo sapete cosa vedo io? un mucchio di ipocrisia.
> 
> avete ritirato fuori i miei thread dove ero ancora una persona normale, amato e riamato, pronto a lanciarsi nel fuoco per la sua bella. Nel rileggerli ho avuto una vera crisi di coscienza.
> 
> ...


 esiste anche qualcuno, caro insonne che è coerente con le cose che dice o meglio, non dice....


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> esiste anche qualcuno, caro insonne che è coerente con le cose che dice o meglio, non dice....


 
...e c'è anche chi è riconosce che non si può pretendere amore, stima, fedeltà da donne che vanno con turisti per necessità economica....


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> ...e c'è anche chi è riconosce che non si può pretendere amore, stima, fedeltà da donne che vanno con turisti per necessità economica....


 ???????


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> ???????


 
sei nuovo, vero?


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> sei nuovo, vero?


 blondie sono italia1,@lex ecc...
non ho capito cosa hai scritto perchè proprio letteralemtne c'è un errore di grammatica e


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Ale e le storie tese ha detto:


> blondie sono italia1,@lex ecc...
> non ho capito cosa hai scritto perchè proprio letteralemtne c'è un errore di grammatica e


 

Aleeee!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai ragione...ho digitato in fretta e c'è un errore di grammatica...
dicevo che non si può pretendere amore da una donna che va a letto con i turisti per arrotondare lo stipendio....mi riferivo a certe ragazze dei Paesi dell'Est...
non si può andare con donne "bisognose" (perchè più facile e richiedono meno impegno) e poi generalizzare sparando la caxxata colossale che tutte le donne si comportano come prostitute...


è come se andassi a cercarmi il giovane jamaicano o keniota e poi, dopo le prestazioni, andassi in giro dicendo che gli uomini sono tutti degli stro nzi incapaci d'amore!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> Aleeee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nella vicenda di insonne la lei in questione non era una 'bisognosa' perchè viveva nel suo paese e lavorava. 
se avesse voluto bastava recitare un pò e lui l'avrebbe sposata e fatta venire in italia.


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Gennaio 2009)

blondie ha detto:


> Aleeee!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok. capito...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Lo sapete cosa vedo io? un mucchio di ipocrisia.
> 
> * avete ritirato fuori i miei thread dove ero ancora una persona normale, amato e riamato, pronto a lanciarsi nel fuoco per la sua bella. Nel rileggerli ho avuto una vera crisi di coscienza. *
> 
> ...



Scusa Insonne, sono stata io a tirare fuori vecchi 3D tuoi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... volevo dimostrare (a chi non ti conosce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) che tu non sei stato sempre cosi furioso/violento verso le donne, purtroppo vedo/noto che non l'hai gradito ... mi dispiace di averti mandato in tilt, se puoi perdonami.


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nella vicenda di insonne la lei in questione non era una 'bisognosa' perchè viveva nel suo paese e lavorava.
> se avesse voluto bastava recitare un pò e lui l'avrebbe sposata e fatta venire in italia.


 
Anche in thailandia le donne che vanno con i turisti lavorano, ma lo stipendio molte volte non è sufficiente.
Nel thread di Insonne, lui scriveva che lei faceva richieste di soldi con il pretesto di una magagna legale che Insonne, in qualità di avvocato, si era offerto di risolverle gratuitamente, ma quando improvvisamente si era prospettata questa chance...lei non aveva più bisogno....

sono le stesse tattiche che usano thailnadesi, dominicane, brasiliane ect ect...
si inventano il fratello incarcerato ingiustamente che viene fuori solo con cauzione, la mamma ammalata, dei debiti improvvisi e ingiusti...
lo so perchè ho girato il mondo e tutte queste storie sono identiche...cambiano solo volti e le lingue adoperate per queste scuse...

se non si è fatta sposare e non è venuta in italia...sarà stato per altre ragioni...forse aveva in ballo un pollastrello più appetibile...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

veramente io più che un pollastrello mi sento un miciottolicchilo tutto icchiolo.

E comunque, difficilmente una persona può essere più appetibile di me, visto che riesco a levare tutti i semini da una fetta di anguria con la punta della lingua tenendo le mani dietro la schiena.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

a proposito di thailandia.... dovrò passare lì 3 mesi della mia vita la prossima estate.... chissà con quali e quanti racconti potrò deliziarvi, o voi puntini luminosi. 




blondie ha detto:


> Anche in thailandia le donne che vanno con i turisti lavorano, ma lo stipendio molte volte non è sufficiente.


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a proposito di thailandia.... dovrò passare lì 3 mesi della mia vita la prossima estate.... chissà con quali e quanti racconti potrò deliziarvi, o voi puntini luminosi.


 
bellissimo Paese...
occhio però, le thailandesi sono terribili...
sembrano le persone più dolci del mondo ma sono molto astute...ho visto molte prostitute (tutte donne giovani da volti acqua e sapone che di giorno lavorano e si fanno un mazzo così) ammaliare ogni genere di uomo....e pulirlo di ogni centesimo....

farai un tour?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

no. sarò sempre nello stesso posto. 


... quindi le thailandesi e le italiane sono uguali. Anzi no, le italiane agiscono allo stesso modo solo che al posto di farti i massaggi con l'olio di loto, si trombano il collega di lavoro.


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> no. sarò sempre nello stesso posto.
> 
> 
> ... quindi le thailandesi e le italiane sono uguali. Anzi no, le italiane agiscono allo stesso modo solo che al posto di farti i massaggi con l'olio di loto, si trombano il collega di lavoro.


 
Insonne...hai portato la tua donna alla disperazione al punto tale da farla buttare tra le braccia del collega di lavoro??


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Blondie, da come scrivi hai l'aria di una che 2 colpi dati bene non li riceve più da una vita. Se mi offri una somma congrua ti darò una graande prova. Se hai più di 35 anni (età oltre la quale una femmina dovrebbe smettere le funzioni vitali ed adagiarsi a pancia in su sul fondo dell'oceano) la somma triplica ma pretendo la luce spenta.




blondie ha detto:


> Insonne...hai portato la tua donna alla disperazione al punto tale da farla buttare tra le braccia del collega di lavoro??


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Blondie, da come scrivi hai l'aria di una che 2 colpi dati bene non li riceve più da una vita. Se mi offri una somma congrua ti darò una graande prova. Se hai più di 35 anni (età oltre la quale una femmina dovrebbe smettere le funzioni vitali ed adagiarsi a pancia in su sul fondo dell'oceano) la somma triplica ma pretendo la luce spenta.


Se hai valutato me come valuti le donne che ti scegli per potenziali compagne, mi spiego tante cose.
Dei tuoi "due colpi" non so che farmene, ho un uomo stupendo che ricambia il mio amore e due colpetti dati come Dio comanda farebbero certamente molto meglio a te.
Se mi vedessi, la congrua cifra me la offriresti tu, ma non sono una prostituta e se proprio dovessi farlo, potrei risparmiarmi la scomoda esperienza di andare con una persona frustrata e acida perchè ho un sacco di spasimanti con carattere piacevole e di bell'aspetto fisico.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2009)

Se hai valutato me come valuti le donne che ti scegli per potenziali compagne, mi spiego tante cose.
Dei tuoi "due colpi" non so che farmene, ho un uomo stupendo che ricambia il mio amore ahahahahah sei una femmina, quindi l'amore non sai manco che è. 

e due colpetti dati come Dio comanda farebbero certamente molto meglio a te. già fatto ieri, grassie
Se mi vedessi, la congrua cifra me la offriresti tu, ahahaha insisto per la luce spenta, visto che da come scrivi vai oltre i 35 e pure di molto

ma non sono una prostituta e se proprio dovessi farlo (vedo che in quanto femmina non precludi la possibilità di prostituirti. ottima forma mentis), potrei risparmiarmi la scomoda esperienza di andare con una persona frustrata e acida (ma io sono il tuo pirulicchiolone dolciottolo, splendidona) perchè ho un sacco di spasimanti con carattere piacevole e di bell'aspetto fisico (è bello vedere come ricambi l'amore dell'uomo stupendo; scrivici un manuale, che cosmopolitan te lo pubblica sicuro. comunque un uomo pur di copulare andrebbe appresso pure a suor germana, quindi non ti vantare dei tuoi spasimanti )


----------



## Old blondie (13 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Se hai valutato me come valuti le donne che ti scegli per potenziali compagne, mi spiego tante cose.
> Dei tuoi "due colpi" non so che farmene, ho un uomo stupendo che ricambia il mio amore ahahahahah sei una femmina, quindi l'amore non sai manco che è.
> 
> e due colpetti dati come Dio comanda farebbero certamente molto meglio a te. già fatto ieri, grassie
> ...


 














sniffare certa roba nell'est (thread memorabile!!!)...ti ha completamente bruciato i neuroni!!!!
cercherò di essere paziente...come quando si parla a bambini di età inferiore ai 5 anni....
non so se hai colto, ma ho semplicemente risposto al tuo thread....
tu vorresti che io ti offra congrua somma, insomma vorresti prostituirti (se c'è denaro e prestazione, c'è prostituzione) ed io ho solo risposto in base a quello che mi hai detto.
La differenza è che io non ho bisogno di prostituirmi, invece tu sogni che io ti offra congrue somme di denaro, ma purtroppo per te, devo ihfrangerti questo sogno perchè non sono sfigata e non ho bisogno di pagare nè l'amore nè le prestazioni.


Insonne....dovresti provare a giocare...forse faresti superenalotto....
se sei tanto sfortunato in amore (al punto che non sai cos'è l'amore corrisposto e non credi che una donna possa provarlo) forse sarai tanto fortunato nel gioco....


buona fortuna








(e smettila di sniffare sostanze ignote...un po' di cocaina ti faceva meglio....)


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> (è bello vedere come ricambi l'amore dell'uomo stupendo; scrivici un manuale, che cosmopolitan te lo pubblica sicuro. comunque un uomo pur di copulare andrebbe appresso pure a suor germana, quindi non ti vantare dei tuoi spasimanti )


 verissimo
anche rita levi montalcini
non capisco le donne che si vantano di avere una folta schiera di spasimanti.....io stesso ho corteggiato tante donne assime ma xche una x me valeva l'altra......pur di copulare non si guarda tanto x il sottile
la donna e' un involucro gelatinoso a forma di labbroni da uomo di colore
non scordatevelo.....


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> verissimo
> anche rita levi montalcini
> non capisco le donne che si vantano di avere una folta schiera di spasimanti.....io stesso ho corteggiato tante donne assime ma xche una x me valeva l'altra......pur di copulare non si guarda tanto x il sottile
> *la donna e' un involucro gelatinoso a forma di labbroni da uomo di colore*
> *non scordatevelo*.....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> verissimo
> anche rita levi montalcini
> non capisco le donne che si vantano di avere una folta schiera di spasimanti.....io stesso ho corteggiato tante donne assime ma xche una x me valeva l'altra......pur di copulare non si guarda tanto x il sottile
> * la donna e' un involucro gelatinoso a forma di labbroni da uomo di colore
> non scordatevelo*.....


gelatinoso??


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Gennaio 2009)

Dopo questo post ho capito che io e Alexantro siamo rispettivamente Lord Fenner e Luke Skywalker alla fine dell' "Impero colpisce ancora"




Alexantro ha detto:


> verissimo
> anche rita levi montalcini
> non capisco le donne che si vantano di avere una folta schiera di spasimanti.....io stesso ho corteggiato tante donne assime ma xche una x me valeva l'altra......pur di copulare non si guarda tanto x il sottile
> la donna e' un involucro gelatinoso a forma di labbroni da uomo di colore
> non scordatevelo.....


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Dopo questo post ho capito che *io e Alexantro siamo rispettivamente Lord Fenner e Luke Skywalker alla fine dell' "Impero colpisce ancora*"


 Nel senso che sei suo padre???


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gelatinoso??


 anche un p'o sbrodoloso......


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel senso che sei suo padre???


 non e' mio padre ma qualche cromosoma comune io e insonne l'abbiamo


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche un p'o sbrodoloso......


oh raga, ho qualche amica che vi presenterei volentieri  perchè mi sa che finora vi è andata proprio dimmmerda


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

ricordo una mia ex amante nn rammento a che proposito mi disse ".....xche tanto lo sai a me mi stanno sempre addosso diversi uomini" e io gelidissimo....." ....trovami una donna apparte quelle sopra i 120 kg che non ha addosso una schiera di uomini con la bavetta e il pisellino duro.....ma non lo sai che x noi spesso e volentieri una vale l'altra?pensi che se te dici di no a un tizio questi sta a piangersi addosso o riversa su un altra preda???...e smettetela di sentirvi tutte speciali xche alla fine siete sessualmente quase tutte identiche"......il sorriso si e' levato dalle sue labbra....dopo quell'affermazione mi ha cercato decisamente di piu arrivando anche a parlarmi d'amore....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh raga, ho qualche amica che vi presenterei volentieri perchè mi sa che finora vi è andata proprio dimmmerda


soliti luoghi comuni.....
uno ha determinati pensieri =tromba poco o male
uno ha il nervoso= tromba poco o male
io le mie vittime nel biennio 2007/2008 le ho contate di recente non so xche (uno stupido gioco x una stupida curiosita)......nn so come sei andato te a donne e nn mi interessa tanto ma visto che dici cosi scommettiamo che ho trombato piu di te?
oh Asudem
si scherza eh


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ricordo una mia ex amante nn rammento a che proposito mi disse ".....xche tanto lo sai a me mi stanno sempre addosso diversi uomini" e io gelidissimo....." ....trovami una donna apparte quelle sopra i 120 kg che non ha addosso una schiera di uomini con la bavetta e il pisellino duro.....ma non lo sai che x noi spesso e volentieri una vale l'altra?pensi che se te dici di no a un tizio questi sta a piangersi addosso o riversa su un altra preda???...*e smettetela di sentirvi tutte speciali xche alla fine siete sessualmente quase tutte identiche*"......il sorriso si e' levato dalle sue labbra....dopo quell'affermazione mi ha cercato decisamente di piu arrivando anche a parlarmi d'amore....


 
duole deludervi..ma lo stesso vale anche x gli uomini...un pisello è un pisello


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> duole deludervi..ma lo stesso vale anche x gli uomini...un pisello è un pisello


 forse per te.per me no nel modo più assoluto


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> soliti luoghi comuni.....
> uno ha determinati pensieri =tromba poco o male
> uno ha il nervoso= tromba poco o male
> io le mie vittime nel biennio 2007/2008 le ho contate di recente non so xche (uno stupido gioco x una stupida curiosita)......nn so come sei andato te a donne e nn mi interessa tanto ma visto che dici cosi scommettiamo che ho trombato piu di te?
> ...


ma io mica son masculo!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













sul fatto che tu abbia trombato più di me quest'anno è garantito al limoncello


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> duole deludervi..ma lo stesso vale anche x gli uomini...un pisello è un pisello


 ma dai...


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> duole deludervi..ma lo stesso vale anche x gli uomini...un pisello è un pisello


 quindi te vai con cani e porci?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io mica son masculo!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho anche scritto che stavo a scherza'......


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho anche scritto che stavo a scherza'......


l'ho letto.
Precisavo solo perchè mi sembrava mi avessi preso per ommo


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho letto.
> Precisavo solo perchè mi sembrava mi avessi preso per ommo


no no
affatto


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> verissimo
> anche rita levi montalcini
> non capisco le donne che si vantano di avere una folta schiera di spasimanti.....io stesso ho corteggiato tante donne assime ma xche una x me valeva l'altra......pur di copulare non si guarda tanto x il sottile
> la donna e' un involucro gelatinoso a forma di labbroni da uomo di colore
> non scordatevelo.....


guarda che papà ce l'ha insegnato ancor prima che lo capissi tu eh


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quindi te vai con cani e porci?


no, sono fidanzata da 8 anni e non ho mai avuto storie extra...come dicevo 1 pisello è un pisello quando ci metti amore, passione e sentimento da una scopata diventa fare l'amore


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, sono fidanzata da 8 anni e non ho mai avuto storie extra...come dicevo 1 pisello è un pisello quando ci metti amore, passione e sentimento da una scopata diventa fare l'amore


 Allora non e' uno che vale l'altro come intendevi prima


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> Allora non e' uno che vale l'altro come intendevi prima


 
beh, io sono innamorata del mio ragazzo quindi, no x me uno non vale l'altro. ma poichè raccontavi coma hai risposto ad una tua ex, volevo precisare che in fondo anche gli uomini là sono tutti uguali...così come tu hai detto delle donne.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse per te.per me no nel modo più assoluto


Mi aggiungo. Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, io sono innamorata del mio ragazzo quindi, no x me uno non vale l'altro. ma poichè raccontavi coma hai risposto ad una tua ex, volevo precisare che in fondo anche gli uomini là sono tutti uguali...così come tu hai detto delle donne.


 ma io l'ho detto xche x me una vale l'altra x davvero salvo rare eccezioni


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma io l'ho detto xche x me una vale l'altra x davvero salvo rare eccezioni


Azz fosse davvero così sai come sarebbe tutto più semplice


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Azz fosse davvero così sai come sarebbe tutto più semplice


 non sempre eh....nn voglio fare il superuomo....pero nel 90% dei casi si
e il bello e' che quando corteggio faccio credere che loro sono specialissime....esagero coi complimenti....sono un p'o adulatore
ma nn lo penso minimamente
ergo faccio un p'o il bastardo


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non sempre eh....nn voglio fare il superuomo....pero nel 90% dei casi si
> e il bello e' che quando corteggio faccio credere che loro sono specialissime....esagero coi complimenti....sono un p'o adulatore
> ma nn lo penso minimamente
> ergo faccio un p'o il bastardo


Mah forse per gli uomini è davvero così. Noi donne siamo diverse. Più selettive.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Mah forse per gli uomini è davvero così. Noi donne siamo diverse. Più selettive. *


*
Per tutti gli uomini?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*




*Per tutte le donne?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







**




*​


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

quando si da un giudizio nn si parla mai x il 100% di tutti chiaramente
non tutti gli uomini
non tutte le donne


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Per tutti gli uomini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh Marì non lo so, però noto come sia molto più facile per un uomo trovare una donna, vedi dopo una separazione ad esempio... Le donne sono più selettive. Beh magari non tutte


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Boh Marì non lo so, però noto come sia molto più facile per un uomo trovare una donna, vedi dopo una separazione ad esempio... Le donne sono più selettive. Beh magari non tutte


 dai emmekappa entra anche tu nel club esclusivo dei "bastacherespiri"


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dai emmekappa entra anche tu nel club esclusivo dei "bastacherespiri"


Eh no... anzi, sempre più selettiva


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh no... anzi, sempre più selettiva


 6 la donna piu bella che io abbia mai visto


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 6 la donna piu bella che io abbia mai visto


Non attacca.


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Boh Marì non lo so, però noto come sia molto più facile per un uomo trovare una donna, vedi dopo una separazione ad esempio... Le donne sono più selettive. *Beh magari non tutte*


Appunto! ... lo stesso vale per gli uomini.


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto! ... lo stesso vale per gli uomini.


Avrei dei dubbi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gli uomini hanno molto più paura di noi della solitudine.


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non attacca.


 hai 2 occhi da cerbiatto che mi ci perderei x ore....
x non parlare della tua intelligenza......di donne ne ho conosciute a iosa...tu le batti 6-0 6-0 tutte


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> *hai 2 occhi da cerbiatto che mi ci perderei x ore....*
> x non parlare della tua intelligenza......di donne ne ho conosciute a iosa...tu le batti 6-0 6-0 tutte



UE' scusa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma dove li hai visti


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 li ho visti li ho visti....fidati


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> li ho visti li ho visti....fidati


Se e' cosi allora taccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   evvvai!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel senso che sei suo padre???


 ecco io l'impero colpisce ancora non l'ho ancora visto....mi hai rovinato la sorpresa


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ecco io l'impero colpisce ancora non l'ho ancora visto....mi hai rovinato la sorpresa


 tanto finisce che muoiono tutti


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> hai 2 occhi da cerbiatto che mi ci perderei x ore....
> x non parlare della tua intelligenza......di donne ne ho conosciute a iosa...tu le batti 6-0 6-0 tutte
























   già detto... prova qualcosa di nuovo...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> tanto finisce che muoiono tutti


sembra la pubblicità con fiorello e mike?
ma finiscono alla fine del primo o del secondo tempo?


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> già detto... prova qualcosa di nuovo...


 sono un ricco industriale
molto potente
amico di amici di gente che conta
mmmmminchia.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sono un ricco industriale
> molto potente
> amico di amici di gente che conta
> mmmmminchia.....


i soldi sono l'unico mezzo con cui non puoi cnquistarla, mi sa....


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sono un ricco industriale
> molto potente
> amico di amici di gente che conta
> mmmmminchia.....


M'importa una sega... sorry...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i soldi sono l'unico mezzo con cui non puoi cnquistarla, mi sa....


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> M'importa una sega... sorry...


ho girato il film
"una 44 cm x l'ispettore Rocco"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


 ma quanto ti conosco?


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ho girato il film
> "una 44 cm x l'ispettore Rocco"


----------



## Old Sad (15 Gennaio 2009)

*forse...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Tesi:
> 
> 1) Le donne non sono ontologicamente in grado di amare gli uomini. Possono amare solo i propri figli, ma non possono amare gli uomini. Ogni volta che si innamorano di un uomo, credono di esserlo. In realtà stanno cercando: 1) qualcuno con cui filiare; 2) qualcuno per soddisfare il loro naturale masochismo; 3) qualcuno che abbia potere, per possedere tramite di lui le cose che ha lui; 4) qualcuno che soddisfi il loro narcisismo.
> 
> ...


il mio sua madre non l'ha amata molto ...


----------

